# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Sa optimistë jeni për vitin e ri 2009?

## Albo

Po hapim një sondazh për të matur sadopak pulsin e otimizmit të shqiptarëve kudo që ata ndodhen në botë në këtë fillim të vitit të ri 2009. Pyetja e sondazhit është e thjeshtë:

*Sa optimist jeni në këtë fillim Viti të Ri?
A prisni që jeta juaj dhe familjes suaj të jetë më e mirë në 2009 se sa në 2008?
Cilat janë disa prej problemeve kryesore në jetën tuaj që doni tu jepni zgjidhje në 2009?*

Si në çdo sondazh, secili prej jush ka të drejtën e votës dhe jeni të ftuar që të bëni edhe një postim në vazhdim se përse votuat ashtu siç votuat dhe mund tu jepni përgjigje edhe pyetjeve të mësipërme. Secili ka mendimin e tij, nuk është nevoja të replikoni mendimin e njëri-tjetrit.

----------


## MijnWonder

Albo urime , gezuar vitin e ri se pari !
Teme shume interesante 
po jap nje pergjigje timen , ndihmen ne vend numero per momentin uroj qe kjo te ndryshoje ne vazhdimin e vitit !!

Me Respekt ela

----------


## FierAkja143

Un jam shume otimiste.

----------


## Etërit

Së pari të gjithë antarve të këtijë forumi madhështor ju them urime Viti i Ri 2009,  me shpres që në këtë vit të jemi sa më afër shpirtërisht me familjet e atyre që nga gjiri i saj dhanë më të dashurit për çlirimin e tokave tona që ishin të okupuara nga Sllavët dhe vazhdojnë edhe në ditët tona të mbahen nën okupim tokat e Çamërisë, Kosovës Lindore,  Mal të Zi dhe Ilirida. Fal ati gjaku të derdhur pëe liri ne sot jemi më të lirë, me shpresë që të jemi më afër shpirtrisht me bonjakët, me invalidët e luftës, dhe me ato familje që presin t'ju kthehen më të dashurit e tyre nga burgjet serbe, të cilat burgje jo se i kthejnë shqiptarët por vazhdojnë të mbushen me Shqiptar.
Nëse viti 2008 ishte viti i cili nxorri në shesh shumë intriga të politikanëve tanë në dëm të popullit, jam optimist se viti 2009 do të jetë viti i fundit si qeveritar.

----------


## Dorontina

une jam shum pesimiste per vitin 2009 si ketu ne Perendim si ne vendlindje  ,Bota e pasur po pergadit shumqka per te varfurit..............

se pari shum biznise te vogla kan mu perbi nga firmat e medha................

e kam pa filmin "maiqina qe ndrron kohen" shum i ngjan asaj ne nji kohê ku njeriu dorzohet vet ska nevoj me vrapu mbas tij me polic...po si delet dorzohen nji nga nji..........

----------


## Etërit

Viti të cilin sapo e lam pas 2008-ta, i cili ishte vit që nxori shumë intriga të udhëheqjes sonë mbi sipërfaqe të cilat për shumë kend ishin vetëm dyshime që i bënin mbi kurriz të popullit tonë.
Jam Optimist, se viti 2009, do të jetë viti i fundit për këtë garniturë qeverisëse, për të mos pasur skamje e mjerim populli në vazhdim.

----------


## Alienated

Ne vend numero.
Maqedonia humbi ne 2008 shansin e madh per t'u bere pjese e familjes Veri Atlantike, dhe kjo per shkak te inateve idiote te historise se falsifikuar te sllaveve te Maqedonise. Duke u munduar te vjedhin e te kopjojne copeza historie, sa nga greket, bullgaret e shqiptaret, Maqedonia po humb shanset per te ecur perpara, sepse i ka ngaterruar kembet ne lemshet qe kane krijuar vet politikanet dhe "historianet" sllave te Maqedonise.

E njejta garniture udheheq Maqedonine drejt 2009, dhe s'besoj qe do kemi ndonje perparim, ne kuptimin e avansimit te te drejtave shoqerore, apo permiresimit te kushteve ekonomike e politike. Do vazhdojme te mashtrohemi me fushate fasadash nga kryeministri, i cili vetem reklama ben - asgje tjeter...

----------


## Hard_Style

optimist.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Deri diku jam optimist, mirëpo nuk pres edhe aq shumë nga ky vit, sa i përket çështjes tonë të Shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Optimist.Per 2009 pres te me krijohen ca mundesi te mira pune.

----------


## ERLE

Jeta evolon,mundesit jane per me mire por duhet emancipuar klasa politike se ajo na mban penge.

----------


## resmi

mirmbrem dhe gezuar vitin e ri  sa per mua un jam optimist per vitin  e ri 2009-ta ishalla esht nje vit i mbar per kombin shqiptar ndersa per shqiptaret e maqedonis nuk kam shpres qe do ket ni vit te mabr sepse fundi i 2008-tes ishte shum i ashper  jo vetem per shqiptaret e maqedonis por edhe ato te lugines se presheves burgosje ne maqedoni  burgosi ne  luginen  e presheves ne maqedoni familjaret e  e deshmoreve ne vend te marrin urime nga udheqesit tan ne maqedoni ato morren  maltretimet e policis fame keq te shqiptareve e njohur me emrin alfat  kete garnitur mundet ta prodhoi ali ahmeti me shoket e ti  qe po ju a qep goien paraja e qelbur e kry sllavit   branko cervenkofskit dhe  dhe e njeriut i cili shef endrra me sy qlur e kam fjalen per nikolla gruavskin  dhe ne fund un do ju uroia vitin e ri atyre familjarev te deshmoreve dhe atyre te invaliteve te luftes dhe atyre qe jan sot neper qelit e sllaveve  me nje shpres qe vitet qe pasoin do te na gjen me nje shqiperi etnike shendet te gjthve

----------


## darla1

Gezuar 2009 mbaresi..sjellte per ter shqiptaret e mbare boten..sidomos per vendet e treta e ne vendet qe sote per sote ka lufte...i shalla te vihet pacja dhe te jene te qete ne shtepite e tyre dhe ata..ne lidhje me optimizmin e 2009..ndjehem mire..besoije qe do jete vite i mbare jame mjafte optimiste..koha eshte faktori baze ..qe ndihmone ne realizimin e deshirave dhe projekteve te se cilit..ndaije duhet te punoijme  dhe te perpicemi per realizimin e tyre....

----------


## skystar

urrime per gjithe shqiptaret. Paqe, prosporitet, pune e begati ne 2009........
Viti qe lam pase nuk arriti qe te na zgjon nga gjumi. Ndoshta ky do te jete viti me i mire per shqiptaret. OPtimizmi nvaret nga puna jone. AQ sa ne do te jemi puntore aq duhet te jemi dhe optimist. Punet kane hyre ne binaret e duhur, mirpo ka disa qe po duan tju vengojn gurez mos valle do ti nxjerin prej binareve.

----------


## Reiart

Do te votoja po te ishte opsioni: HAPA MBRAPA
Me pak fjale: ekonomi e dobet, politike pa skrupuj, nivel intelektual ne renie.

----------


## DETI 57

- Te jesh optimist eshte mire por me mire eshte kur ky optimizem eshte i bazuar ne fakte reale. Jo optimizem per optimizem sepse keshtu genjejme veten. Per 2009 votva  ne vend numuro.

----------


## Daniel Maker

Mah..jam mesuar mos te bej asnjehere endrra ose plane po mundohem te realizoj vet gjithcka!Duke shikuar qe 2008 si vit e mbylla shum shum mire,do vazhdoj te sillem dhe perpiqem po ne at linje..E sigurt cdo gje smun ta kesh,po do bej qefin me ate qe kam pa ju ankuar jetes.
Robin e mir e ndimon Zoti mka pas then baba prandaj skam frik nga e ardhmja.

----------


## Princesha_Pz

Optimiste ..... :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Izadora

optimiste...... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

- Per sa i perket sferes vetjake dhe personale jam optimiste. Besoj qe optimizmi na duhet per te bere perpara dhe mos t'i pare gjerat gjithmone gri.

- Uroj qe jeta ime dhe e familjes sime te permiresohet gjate 2009 ne disa aspekte.

- Probleme?! Nuk besoj se kam te tilla. Jane thjesht deshira dhe nevoja, qe shpresoj te realizohen, me vullnet dhe deshire te mire dhe sigurisht me pak fat  :buzeqeshje:

----------

